# What a long wait...



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Any clue what size the jumper hose between the impeller housing and inlet ring is? Looks like 6"...

I have seen a few folks complaining about Steel City having trouble getting their products to market. Jointers, dust collectors, and table saws. I wonder what is going on with them…


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

The more I hear about Steel City, the more I think they are a company to avoid..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the Review.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for th review.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I love my JET with the canister filter , but I don't remember how much I paid for it almost 7 years ago now.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Joe, Nice price on the unit and you can always upgrade to a canister later if you want or need to. Good to get the dust in the bag and not in the shop or body.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I also have this unit. I got a floor model from a shop going out of business for about that price right before the February discount. I also considered one with a canister filter, but the 1 micron felt bag seems to work OK.

dbhost: I'm pretty sure its 6" between the fan and the separation ring.

I don't know how this unit performs compared to others of this size. At the time I was looking, Penn State published useful performance data on their units (flow performance curves) but nobody else did that I could find. One concern I have on the flow performance of this one is that while it has a 6" inlet on the fan housing, this drops to something smaller right at the inlet to the impeller.

Sadly, I've only spent a handful of half-days cutting wood in my shop since then, so I've only collected an inch or two in the bag from my TS. I get more dust than I like on the top of the TS, so I ordered a Shark Guard to help with that and replace the stock splitter that I never installed. I've modified my DC so that I can slide on either a 6" flexible hose (to go to my jointer, which has yet to cut wood) or the stock adapter with the dual 4" ports (one to the bottom of my TS and the other to the Shark Guard, when it comes). I also want to run a 4" line to my drill press, and have a few ports around my shop where I can plug in a shop vac hose and clean the floor - I have a trash-can separator to keep the big stuff from going through the DC impeller when I do that.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I keep hearing that Steel City is good quality and has good customer service but I also keep hearing that they have problems getting their tools to market, it would be a shame to loose this great company so early in their game.


----------



## michstairguy (Jul 9, 2009)

Some inside info tells me that they are getting ready to go under pretty soon. It is too bad but if the rest of their tools perform as poorly as their portable planer that my old employer purchased then it really is no wonder
Absolutely the worst finish coming out of a planer I have ever seen. It destroyed some Maple that I ran through it. It went back to the store within 15 minutes of setting it up. A real piece of junk and cost more than the Delta 2 speed finishing that replaced it. That on the other hand is the best finish I have yet to see from a portable. I have had one since it came out several years ago its too bad that Delta discontinued it to make room for the new Dewalt 735 which is outrageously expensive.


----------

